# Adobe Premiere will Steinberg VST dll laden !



## Cecile Etter (28. September 2008)

Ja echt! :suspekt:
ich bin fassungslos und kapier das nicht:

Ich will also Premiere Elements 1 oeffnen.
Der Ladevorgang dauert und friert ein bei:"The Grand SE dll"
Dass gehoert aber zu den Steinberg/cubase VST-plugIns!

Ich konnte bloss noch den PC runterfahren-und danach hab ich erst im Adobe-Ordner nachgeschaut:da gibt es tatsaechlich einen VST-Ordner.aber the Grand war nicht drin.
Das befindet sich nach wie vor dort,wo es hingehoert-im Steibergordner.
Wie so was passieren kann werd ich wohl auch dann nicht kapieren,wenn's mir wer erklaert.
Aber was soll ich nun machen?
Ich kann Premiere nicht mehr hochfahren.
Ah ja..und in welches Forum ich das posten sollte,wusste ich bei dem Chaos nicht..
mfg Cecile


----------



## chmee (28. September 2008)

VST-Plugins werden systemweit installiert. Jeder VST-kompatible Host greift auf diese Registry-Liste zu.

Probier doch mal, den VST-Ordner kurzzeitig umzubenennen.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (28. September 2008)

GIDF 



> Remove third-party VST plug-ins from the default VST directory.
> 
> Some third-party VST plug-ins may prevent Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 from starting. To determine if you have a conflicting VST plug-in, temporarily relocate any third-party VST plug-ins to a different directory on your hard drive and start Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0.
> 
> ...


 source: digital inspiration


----------



## Cecile Etter (28. September 2008)

Wow! Danke Euch Beiden.

Hi chmee;o) wiedermal.PS. das System erlaubt mir nicht,Dich schon wieder zu bewerten..

Hilft verstehen.Muss es erst mal probieren.

Das mit den Audio-drivern versteh ich nicht..(emulated?) ich hab sowohl ASIO als auch Direct Sound installiert,benutze ASIO aber nur mit Cubase,weil damit ausserhalb Cubase einiges nicht mehr funktioniert.Kann z.B. keine midi-files mehr hoeren ueber den Windowsplayer odere ueberhaupt Systemtoene.

Nachtrag:
ich hab unter Doc+Einstellungengen/Adobe Premiere ect. ein txt.-file gefunden "Plugin-Loading".
Und dort dies:
......(alle Steinberg PlugIns sind aufgefuehrt nach untenstehendem Muster)

Loading C:\Programme\Steinberg\VSTPlugIns\VSTi Collection\HALion SE.dll
Loading from disk...
No loaders recognized this plugin, so the plugin is set to Ignore.

Loading C:\Programme\Steinberg\VSTPlugIns\VSTi Collection\The Grand SE.dll
Loading from disk...

Die Eintraege enden also dort,wo der Ladevorgang eingefroren ist.
Ich denke,es ist gut,wenn da auch bei The Grand steht:...set to ignore
damit das Programm es das naechste mal weiss?

Frage:Koennte ich das jetzt einfach mal da reinschreiben?

mfg cecile


----------

